# John Travolta and wife expecting



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Read in the mirror yesterday that John Travolta's wife is expecting a baby.  Good luck to them.  No mention made as whether treatment was used as i suspect it is outlawed by the church of scientology.

Jane


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i was going to ask why you'd even assume anything about treatment until i googled her and saw she is 47...i thought she was in her late 30s

it's not unheard of to conceive naturally in your late 40s but unusual i guess

they seem like a nice couple though, it was so sad when their son died


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Mayb it donor eggs but it will never b admitted.


----------

